# azureus sur mac intel



## jerem40 (6 Février 2006)

quelqu'un fait tourner azureus sur le macintel ? comment ? my first mac je comprends pas tout, mais ç'est vachement agréable !


----------



## Xaar (6 Février 2006)

Alors pour faire tourner Azureus sur un macintel, il y a une petite bidouille à faire, que voici :
http://azureus.aelitis.com/wiki/index.php/Intel_Macs


----------



## jerem40 (6 Février 2006)

je ne peux pas remplacer le fichier swt.jar dans java, message : le dossier java ne peut etre modifier


----------



## Xaar (6 Février 2006)

Tu as bien mis l'application Azureus dans le dossier application dans ton mac avant de faire cette manip?


----------



## jerem40 (6 Février 2006)

encore un ptit souci je trouve pas dans osx le fichier javaapplicationstub a remplacer


----------



## jerem40 (6 Février 2006)

ca y est j'ai tout fait ça marche pas


----------



## jerem40 (6 Février 2006)

mon anglais n'etant pas tres bon ,je dezip le dossier eclipse je rezip le dossier org et je le nomme swt.jar, le remplace dans azureus le dossier du meme nom par celui-ci.


----------



## Xaar (6 Février 2006)

En fait non, tu telecharges le fichier .jar d'eclipse et tu le renommes en swt.jar. Ensuite tu le remplaces dans l'application Azureus


----------



## jerem40 (6 Février 2006)

quel dossier en .jar dans le dossier org d'eclipse ? 

merci


----------



## Xaar (6 Février 2006)

Celui ci : https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/attachment.cgi?id=33023

Tu le telecharges et tu le renommes juste en swt.jar, après tu le mets à la place de l'ancien dans l'appli Azureus.


----------



## jerem40 (7 Février 2006)

merci beaucoup, peux-tu maintenant m'indiquer comment on configure la livebox pour creer un port ??


----------



## hfidek (7 Février 2006)

a mon avis si tu fait une recherche sur le forum tu va trouver facilement sinon google est ton ami


----------



## Goli (7 Février 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> Celui ci : https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/attachment.cgi?id=33023
> 
> Tu le telecharges et tu le renommes juste en swt.jar, après tu le mets à la place de l'ancien dans l'appli Azureus.




Pour configurer Azureus sur MacTel, faites confiance à cette réponse de Xaar.
C'est simple, et sans bavure.


----------



## victor75 (8 Février 2006)

bonjour,

je possède un macintel, je rencontre des soucis avec azureus, j'ai fais ecatement changé le nom et placé le fichier à la place de l'autre, et rien, azureus ne veut pas se lancer il  affiche 2 sec dans le dock et rien 

que faire ??

merci d'avance


----------



## Xaar (8 Février 2006)

Est ce que tu as fait toutes les autres manipulations?


----------



## victor75 (8 Février 2006)

humm effectivement j'ai téléchargé le jar j'ai renomé et placé dans le dossier application de azureus tu parles de quoi ?


----------



## Xaar (8 Février 2006)

Je parle de ca : http://azureus.aelitis.com/wiki/index.php/Intel_Macs

Je pense que je vais faire un petit howto en français si j'ai le temps ce soir, car c'est pas bien explicite le truc sur le wiki.


----------



## victor75 (8 Février 2006)

Oki Tu Me Tiens Au Courant


----------



## Xaar (8 Février 2006)

Donc, voilà une traduction du mode pas à pas pour faire fonctionner Azureus sur MacIntel :

1) Téléchargez la dernière version d'Azureus et mettez le dans votre dossier "Applications".
2) Téléchargez le .zip disponible ici : https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/attachment.cgi?id=33023
3) Dézippez l'archive zip téléchargée. L'archive donnera un fichier .jar (org.eclipse.swt.carbon.mac.osx.ppc_3.2.0.jar) que vous devez renommer en "swt.jar", ainsi qu'un dossier contenant des fichiers que nous aurons besoin.
4) Cliquez droit sur l'application Azureus et choisissez d'afficher le contenu du paquet.
5) Allez dans "Contents/Resources/Java", effacez le fichier "swt.jar" et remplacez le par celui que vous avez téléchargé et que vous avez renommé dans l'étape 3.
6) Allez dans "Contents/Resources/Java/dll" et effacez tous les fichier ".jnilib".
7) Allez dans le dossier "org.eclipse.swt.carbon.mac.osx.ppc_3.2.0.jar Folder" que nous avons récupéré à l'étape 3 et copiez tous les fichiers ".jnilib" pour les mettre à la place de ceux que vous avez effacé à l'étape 6.
8) Enfin, dans le paquet Azureus, allez dans "Contents/MacOS" et remplacez le fichier "JavaApplicationStub" par celui que vous trouverez dans votre disque dur à l'endroit suivant : "Système/Bibliothèque/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/A/Resources/MacOS/"

9) Fermez tout et lancez Azureus. Ca devrait fonctionner !

J'espère que c'est assez explicite cette fois...


----------



## stefbabar (9 Février 2006)

Merci pour ton explication, mais quand je télécharge le patch à l'adresse que tu as indiqué, il n'y a qu'un fichier dans l'archive. Seulement le .jar, pas de dossier avec des .jnilib ni de fichier JavaApplicationStub.
Si quelqu'un pouvait mettre à dispo une archive complète, ce serait cool

merci d'avance


----------



## Xaar (10 Février 2006)

Ca doit être que Stuffit Expander me dézippe le .zip, et le .jar à la suite.

Dézippes le .jar et tu aura le dossier dont je parle à l'étape 3. Mais attention, garde bien le .jar pour le renommer en swt.jar tout de même!


----------



## stefbabar (10 Février 2006)

Ah ok, merci pour la précision, car effectivement le .jar ne se décompresse pas auomatiquement.
Je teste ça ce soir


----------



## victor75 (14 Février 2006)

coucou j'ai eu le même probleme aussi avec ce site tiens ovici une url ou tu peux downlod le dossier

a+

http://texasband.free.fr/azureusmac


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

Bonsoir je me permer de relancer cette rubrique car j'eprouve le meme probleme je telecharge le fichier sans recuperer le dossier qui est normalement avec


----------



## stefbabar (17 Février 2006)

Comme dit plus haut, il faut que tu décompresses aussi le .jar avec du genre ZipIt.

En fait l'ordi doit décompresser deux fois le fichier téléchargé, le mien ne le faisait qu'une fois, il faut forcer le .jar à décompresser. ZipIt est pratique, car il montre la structure de la compression et tu ne prend que ce qu'il faut.


----------



## Jacques Leininger (1 Mai 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> Donc, voilà une traduction du mode pas à pas pour faire fonctionner Azureus sur MacIntel :
> 
> 1) Téléchargez la dernière version d'Azureus et mettez le dans votre dossier "Applications".
> 2) Téléchargez le .zip disponible ici : https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/attachment.cgi?id=33023
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ce résumé ! j'ai fait les manips, mais cela a échoué une première fois. J'ai recommencé, en prenant soin lors du remplacement des fichiers .jnilib : dans le dossier téléchargé, il y en a 4, dans "Contents ...", il n'y en a que 3. J'ai donc remplacé les fichiers identiques. 
Et là, pas de problèmes !
m@rci bcp
JL


----------



## Goli (1 Mai 2006)

Il y a une version UB d'azureus; je l'ai. Je sais plus où je l'ai eu mais je l'ai   
Si vous ne le trouvez pas ailleurs, transmettez votre addresse courriel. Je vous l'expédie.


----------



## Goli (1 Mai 2006)

Goli a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une version UB d'azureus; je l'ai. Je sais plus où je l'ai eu mais je l'ai
> Si vous ne le trouvez pas ailleurs, transmettez votre addresse courriel. Je vous l'expédie.



Tiens ! Où est-ce que j'ai la tête !!! 
http://azureus.aelitis.com/wiki/index.php/Intel_Macs


----------



## jeff_shanghai (20 Mai 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> Donc, voilà une traduction du mode pas à pas pour faire fonctionner Azureus sur MacIntel :
> 
> 1) Téléchargez la dernière version d'Azureus et mettez le dans votre dossier "Applications".
> 2) Téléchargez le .zip disponible ici : https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/attachment.cgi?id=33023
> ...


Pour les fichiers .jnilib, le plus simple est encore de taper la ligne de commande suivante dans le terminal
cd /Applications/Azureus.app/Contents/Resources/Java/dll
unzip ../swt.jar "*.jnilib"Comme ca, pas besoin de toucher au fichier swt.jar

(d'apres http://azureus.aelitis.com/wiki/index.php/Intel_Macs)


----------



## macgilles (21 Juin 2006)

"Tiens ! Où est-ce que j'ai la tête !!! 
http://azureus.aelitis.com/wiki/index.php/Intel_Macs"

La version built d'Azureus ne marche pas sur mon imac intel : erreur n°41 au moment de la copier dans le dossier applications...


----------



## BaToU9SecTi0N (2 Juillet 2006)

Quel bordel!! je bataille un max et je n'ai pas r&#233;ussi a trouver le fichier JavaApplicationStub dans ma Biblioth&#232;que parce que je n'ai pas de dossier java dans FrameWork, comment je dois faire?

J'ai tout fait et... &#231;a ne marche pas...
Il n'y a pas un bon client torrent mac intel qui traine quelque part?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> Donc, voilà une traduction du mode pas à pas pour faire fonctionner Azureus sur MacIntel :
> 
> 1) Téléchargez la dernière version d'Azureus et mettez le dans votre dossier "Applications".
> 2) Téléchargez le .zip disponible ici : https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/attachment.cgi?id=33023
> ...




Super!! très bien expliqué! Merci beaucoup!!


empedro


----------



## vixen13 (15 Juin 2007)

SUPER BIEN EXPLIQUÉ ! j'ai reussi la 2eme fois qd j'ai comprit comment creer le .jar en dossier 
merci encore !


----------



## vador79 (11 Septembre 2007)

et comment recuperer les fichier *.jnibil (le fichier est un .jar ) je n'aperçoit pas les point jnibil ?


----------

